# where can I get Skyline parts



## maxlineGTR (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi all,
just wondering where I can get some parts for a R33 Skyline, fenders and such. ( mainly body) after market. Is there a supplier around Cali?
thanx


----------



## retaHadnoH (Apr 18, 2004)

give me a couple of months, ill be doin business wit friends in japan. but they wont be aftermarket fenders for the r33. it can be stock tho.


----------



## maxlineGTR (Apr 16, 2004)

retaHadnoH said:


> give me a couple of months, ill be doin business wit friends in japan. but they wont be aftermarket fenders for the r33. it can be stock tho.


yup... that sounds good to me. keep us posted. 
thanx


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

maxlineGTR said:


> Hi all,
> just wondering where I can get some parts for a R33 Skyline, fenders and such. ( mainly body) after market. Is there a supplier around Cali?
> thanx


why dont you just import the parts from japan, theres a lot of websites that you can do that through! heres a link to a sh%t load of sites:
www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37461
i can get you some links to places here in OZ that would send parts to you!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Its always good to have friends in Japan too! :thumbup:


----------

